
“How an Anonymous Accusation Derailed My Life” - jseliger
https://quillette.com/2018/09/25/how-an-anonymous-accusation-derailed-my-life
======
Rjevski
I wonder if a lawsuit for slander could work, either against the original
creator of the list or media that reported about it.

I'm all in for supporting women and fighting sexual harassment, but this kind
of bullshit has to stop. Successful lawsuits would deter false, spiteful
accusations like this, and provide appropriate compensations for the accused.

------
hendersoon
One of his anonymous accusers came out publicly in response to this essay.
What she details definitely isn't rape, but it does sound like repeated
harassment, and she says she has heard from other women who haven't yet come
forward.

[https://twitter.com/lyzl/status/1044702812616216577](https://twitter.com/lyzl/status/1044702812616216577)

The author of the linked essay is suing the creator of the Shitty Media Men
list claiming defamation. This seems like a poor strategy on his part, as it
will get many of those previously anonymous women to detail their interactions
with him and while they may not encompass rape or attempted rape either, they
are overwhelmingly likely to make him look, well, shitty.

[https://www.thecut.com/2018/10/stephen-elliott-sues-moira-
do...](https://www.thecut.com/2018/10/stephen-elliott-sues-moira-donegan.html)

~~~
malvosenior
> _The author of the linked essay is suing the creator of the Shitty Media Men
> list claiming defamation. This seems like a poor strategy on his part,_

He absolutely should sue the creator of this list and whoever accused him of
rape. It says so much that people think he shouldn't "because it will look
bad".

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Agreed. If he didn't rape anyone then whatever facts some out in court will be
better than being on "the list".

~~~
hendersoon
Potential outcomes:

a) The rape allegations remain unproven. Perhaps he's awarded some damages
from the woman who made a huge mistake originally posting the list, which she
had acknowledged by immediately taking it down.

or

b) An alleged rape victim comes forward. Whoops!

Best case scenario where he IS innocent, he ends up where he is today, in
purgatory. And either way, it seems likely women will come forward claiming
various degrees of harassment and he'll look like a dirtbag regardless. Is
that a win? Is pursuing it a smart strategy?

